# Calming Scent???



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Just saw a commercial for Border Crossing Scents' new calming scent. Supposed to smell like a deer, thats it. Seems like good idea to use as a cover scent for pressured deer. Anyone tried it?


----------

